# Vertical Smokers



## nathanwalker11 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, I am Nathan another new person the the forum 

i have been looking at purchasing a vertical smoker what you recommend  

i am very new to smoking and the horizontal smokers on ebay and amazon look cheap is this the case 

Thanks 

Nathan


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Nathan,

Myself and and a few others have the ProQ  smokers and find them great.

Welcome to the mad house mate

Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi Nathan, Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Forum,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello and Welcome.  The horizontals are usually cheaper and you et what you pay for.  With a few cheap and easy to do modifications the can make a good smoker.  No matter if you build or buy they all take some getting use to.  I don't know you experience but for someone new to smoking you almost can't beat a Weber kettle.  They work well straight out of the box and temp. control is pretty easy to achieve.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## nathanwalker11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replays what sort of mods do you need to do 

Thanks

Nathan


----------



## kettlecooker (Sep 5, 2015)

Nathanwalker11 said:


> Thanks for the replays what sort of mods do you need to do
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nathan


hiya nathan, take a nosey at the forum/group below this one,(ecb owners) that has all the info, with photo's, and more on it.

kc.


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi nath I started with a cheap tectake one from Amazon but they need modifying.i have now got a Webber kettle superb, easy to use any problems these guys on the forum are brilliant


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Steve!


----------

